# Adelaide Mash Brewers



## Brewster (18/6/10)

Hi there, I live in Adelaide and I am a mash brewer I would like to know how I can be come a member of the Adelaide mash brewers because I can see you cant become a member. Whats the point of the site.

Anyone Know????


----------



## np1962 (18/6/10)

Brewster said:


> Hi there, I live in Adelaide and I am a mash brewer I would like to know how I can be come a member of the Adelaide mash brewers because I can see you cant become a member. Whats the point of the site.
> 
> Anyone Know????


Brewster,
Read the post under Admin Announcements on the site.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Brewster (18/6/10)

Which post what site??


----------



## Brewster (18/6/10)

I cant see no admin message and I cant get passed the board index page.


----------



## np1962 (18/6/10)

Brewster said:


> I cant see no admin message and I cant get passed the board index page.


My apologies Brewster, I am always logged in and didn't see what you were seeing. Would appear things have been changed.
Extract from the thread I mentioned follows.
"Adelaide Mash Brewers is a South Australian informal social group with actual physical events and activities that take place most of the time at members residences. Registration is restricted to those who live in South Australia, access will not be granted to people who do not live in South Australia.
If you know someone who wants to take part, have them email us using the email address in this image;

[email protected]

- they will need to provide a South Australian mailing address to be given membership.

Because Adelaide Mash Brewers is dedicated to the wonderful art of Mash Brewing, no provision is made for kit brewers here. To be a part of this group, you must be either partial mash brewing or full mash brewing - or wanting to - NO EXCEPTIONS. If you need some help getting started, no problem you're in the right place - just say so and someone will volunteer to show you the ropes."

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Brewster (18/6/10)

NigeP62 said:


> My apologies Brewster, I am always logged in and didn't see what you were seeing. Would appear things have been changed.
> Extract from the thread I mentioned follows.
> "Adelaide Mash Brewers is a South Australian informal social group with actual physical events and activities that take place most of the time at members residences. Registration is restricted to those who live in South Australia, access will not be granted to people who do not live in South Australia.
> If you know someone who wants to take part, have them email us using the email address in this image;
> ...



Thank you Niga, Yes Im from Adelaide Im from Dernancourt and yes I will email that email address 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## np1962 (18/6/10)

:icon_offtopic: 
Joined Feb 05 and only 7 posts, 5 of them today.
May be some kind of record!


----------



## dicko (18/6/10)

NigeP62 said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> Joined Feb 05 and only 7 posts, 5 of them today.
> May be some kind of record!



Just as unusual as the one who joined in 08 and has over 5000 posts. :lol: :lol: 

I recon in real life that bloke would never shut up :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## np1962 (18/6/10)

dicko said:


> Just as unusual as the one who joined in 08 and has over 5000 posts. :lol: :lol:
> 
> I recon in real life that bloke would never shut up :lol:
> 
> Cheers


Having met the bloke in real life I can say he does shut up to pour beer down his throat. :lol: 
You just need to be ready to speak when he does!
Great guy though.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Nevalicious (18/6/10)

Not mentioning anyones name but who migh you be referring to??


----------



## np1962 (18/6/10)

Nevalicious said:


> Not mentioning anyones name but who migh you be referring to??


I'm sure Chappo won't mind us mentioning his name Ooops


----------



## Nevalicious (18/6/10)

Hahaha GOLD! :lol:


----------



## pokolbinguy (23/8/11)

Does the AMB forum still exist? I can't seem to load the page...


----------



## dicko (23/8/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> Does the AMB forum still exist? I can't seem to load the page...



I dont think it is working at the moment.
It says that the site does not exist or the link is broken.
I haven't been on there for quite a while.

Cheers


----------



## Kieren (23/8/11)

Check out brew adelaide as linked to in Nev's signature. Most adelaide brewers have moved here.


----------



## raven19 (23/8/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> Does the AMB forum still exist? I can't seem to load the page...



I suspect it may not ever return.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## pokolbinguy (23/8/11)

What was the reason for this?


----------



## raven19 (23/8/11)

I suspect its a combination of massive workload for Wayne with his Beerbelly fabrication works, politics, time, relocating their premises, etc, etc.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/8/11)

I'd say it's mostly the politics reason.


----------

